# How to make bogwood/driftwood safe ?>



## robbrown (Jul 24, 2011)

Ive got some bogwood out of my neighbours garden (with permission) i wanted to put it in my viv for my reps to climb on just wondering how i can make it safe for the viv or can i put it straight in?? theres bits of bark and stuff still on it and its very interwined so will be very difficult to sand smooth any ideas??


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Boil it or cook it, once you've done that the bark will quite easily fall off I find. If its too big for that there is a thread on here by Wildlifewarrior which basicly uses chemicals to kill off any nasties


----------



## robbrown (Jul 24, 2011)

ive got it in the oven can i just leave the bark on ??


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

You can leave the bark on, it won't make much difference. the only thing that can truly sterilise branches is extreme heat or chemicals, and using chemicals is more awkward in my opinion xD

I usually cook my branches at about 200c for 30+ mins depending on the thickness of the branch. Thicker branches will need more time so the heat can penetrate to the center


----------



## robbrown (Jul 24, 2011)

my branches are getting burnt in the oven :L there going black ish


----------



## gary m (Jun 11, 2011)

soak it in boiling water


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

robbrown said:


> my branches are getting burnt in the oven :L there going black ish


I normally do a lower heat, like 100c, but for a longer period of time. The temperature at which all common bacteria will be killed off is 79 I believe so 100 is fine providing you leave them long enough. This should prevent them 'burning' and going black.:2thumb:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Using chemicals are a pain in the butt, cooking them is the way to go

Gemma


----------



## robbrown (Jul 24, 2011)

So i can bake them for a couple hours then bung them straight in the viv ?? and they are safe for my reps ?? obviously disinfect them first


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

The point of baking them IS to disinfect them, so providing you've baked them long enough theres no need to disinfect with chemicals afterwards. They are safe to go straight in (after they've cooled of course, you don't want to fry your reptiles when they go explore their new object!)


----------

